# Help with Truma please



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Good evening ,
Have just taken delivery of a 2008 Autotrail Cheyanne 696G my first MH and having spent the day going through it the only thing thats driving me mad is the heating / boiler system . 
The systems fitted are Trauma Ultraheat and Ultrastorer .
Having read through the copious Trauma documents I still have no idea how this lot works. Is there a simple beginers guide out there somwhere ?

Any help would be fantastic thanks in advance .

I atch some pictures of teh control systems that I am struggling with

wp1234


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello WP 1234

First its Truma and Rapide 561 is ya man he is ace with how they work.

We have an intermittent fault on ours which is annoying its only when on hoook up as well even worse!

Greenie


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi wp1234, welcome aboard, First pic,left hand dial is for the electric element behind the fire, you will have an isolation switch for this, lights up green when on. Pic one right hand dial is for the gas on the water heater, must have flue cowl cover removed for it to work. Lights green when lit & red when not. Both inner dials are thermostats. Fire top, left hand knob is for igniting the gas fire,push down & turn to max to light,hold for 5 secs after lit. Right hand knob is fan speed controller, sliding switch is A for automatic which is thermostatically controlled, other position is manual switch, Steve


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Heating*



sergeant said:


> Hi wp1234, welcome aboard, First pic,left hand dial is for the electric element behind the fire, you will have an isolation switch for this, lights up green when on.


Thanks Steve - will take another look at this in daylight using your info


----------



## roadwarrior1 (Aug 8, 2012)

bump !
i have 2001 autotrail cheyanne 635 with similar truma setup, and the gas works fine but i cant get the electric side of it to work,
depite being switched on the ultraheat shows no sign of the familier green light that my trusty caravan always showed without fail.
i have found what i presume is the isolator switch under the front left seat next to the fuse box, and for good measure checked the fuse in that isolator switch - but to no avail, is there anything else i need to check / switch on ?

so.. have i missed anything


----------

